# Do You Look Like a Famous Person?



## Runescribe

This picture was sent to me by a friend. On the left Rune - on the right Neil Gaiman.
Is it my friend's imagination?


----------



## 3053

Spongebob. I have a picture on my profile


----------



## Runescribe

NeonBomb said:


> Spongebob. I have a picture on my profile


You look INFP. That's a different topic but am I right?


----------



## 3053

Runescribe said:


> You look INFP. That's a different topic but am I right?


Yes yes :]

You look like 










from Ugly Betty too!


----------



## Runescribe

Cool I haven't heard that one before. I can see it though. Also people tell me Ron Pearlman. Maybe when I'm older.


----------



## Runescribe

*NeonBomb looks like Miranda Otto*

*@NeonBomb

Pretty
*







*
*


----------



## TechnoViking

People in my school sometimes say I look like Will Ferrell or Seth Rogen... :dry:


----------



## Fizz

TechnoViking said:


> People in my school sometimes say I look like Will Ferrell or Seth Rogen... :dry:


It's the curly hair, I bet they're the same kind of people that would say you look like Will Smith if you were black.


----------



## Galaris

People say I look like saoirse ronan o.o It's being near 20 people telling me so >_>


----------



## Scruffy

Perhaps.


----------



## Pendragon

Apparently I look like










It's the hair.


----------



## Moon Pix

Ive been told on a few occasions that I look like Jim Carrey. Personally I don't see it but there are far worse things than being compared to Jim Carrey.


----------



## Frosty

Never been told I look like a famous person, but there was this one time someone told me that I look like this 80s cartoon character. lol


----------



## FreeSpirit

I get Joan Jett and Liza Minnelli. Today someone told me I looked
like Joan Jett and Liza Minnelli had a lesbian love child.

"I love you so much, Joan Jett!"










"I love you, too, Liza Minnelli!"










*= ME?:*


----------



## SpreeFirit

I'm told I look a lot like Beyonce. 
Not bad, not bad.


----------



## IndigoCopper

I have no idea. I've been told Jennifer Lawrence, which would be an honor, except I don't see it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I look like a male Boxxy.

JUS WANTED 2 MAKE THAT CLEAR FOAR EVERYWUN~!


----------



## ENTPfemme

Catherine Zeta-Jones






most times, over the years, that's what I've heard.


----------



## Lev

I was randomly informed I looked like La Femme Nikita (Peta Wilson)











Never considered it, truthfully.


----------



## Emtropy

Someone said I look like Hailee Steinfield. Lol no


----------



## lethal lava land

Someone on another board said Tucker Max...which I don't see at all

Hell, I didn't even know who the hell that was & had to google.


----------



## Fern

I get that one chick from _Captain America_ a lot.

I've never seen it, so I don't really know.

Hayley Atwell is her name:










When I wear my glasses, people say Tina Fey, though:


----------



## B00Bz

Ummm I don't know I don't really think I look like anyone, so I did the celebrity lookalike thing and I got Mila Jovovich, Angelina Jolie, _*Tony Blair
*_, Beyonce Knowles and Madonna in that order. I do not look anything like those people, especially Tony Blair and Beyonce. I am white and female. I'm also a 7 at best. 


​


----------



## koenigscat

Some say a little bit of Paul Walker as from 2 fast 2 furious. But I don't really think so. But thats probably because of the combo blue eyes, blond hair, car freak and into 'racing'. Others say I show slight sinilarities with Plan B in some photos. Im unsure about that 
I don't think I've found my look alike yet


----------



## Master Mind

I've been told I look like a famous person before.


----------



## Promethea

I have been told countless times that I look like amy lee from evanescence. And I say no, _she_ looks like _me_.


----------



## Vaka

I am still baffled by the fact someone said I look like Alyssa Milano, even if it was online


----------



## telepariah

Harrison Ford or Mark Harmon. I don't see either in me at all.

I think I look like Jesse Winchester (the folk singer not the hockey player).


----------



## ShadoWolf

My sisters friend looks just like Dakota fanning I think the actresses name is? The resemblance is like siblings, but yea.


----------



## B00Bz

Galaris said:


> People say I look like saoirse ronan o.o It's being near 20 people telling me so >_>


So Anglo its scary


----------



## Snow

I've been told a couple of times that I look like a couple of people. I never remember who they are, or care, and always stare back at them blankly.

It annoys me because they are trying to give me a complement, and I don't see any value in having similar appearances to anyone else. I think it's superficial.


----------



## B00Bz

Revenant said:


> I've been told a couple of times that I look like a couple of people. I never remember who they are, or care, and always stare back at them blankly.
> 
> It annoys me because they are trying to give me a complement, and I don't see any value in having similar appearances to anyone else. I think it's superficial.


Think of it as complementing your looks instead of comparing you. Usually that's how it's meant.


----------



## Bewilderebeest

Not me, obviously, but I could be his brother. Much younger brother mind you.


----------



## Devrim

I don't seem to be reminiscent of anyone 

But that could be a good thing xD


----------



## EternalNocturne

I don't think I look like anyone famous. Perhaps this is good, because I may one day be famous myself.


----------



## Redhotpengy

Undoubtedly said:


> I don't think I look like anyone famous. Perhaps this is good, because I may one day be famous myself.


You sort of remind me of Klaus Brandauer, I saw him in "Out of Africa" recently;


----------



## Aquamarine

I've been told that I bear some resemblance to this chick, but I think it's just the shape of the eyes. :tongue:


----------



## BlackDog

I used to work in a coffee shop and all the young men who came in used to call me Sasha. I thought they were mistaking me for someone else.. turns out they all thought I looked like Sasha Grey. I had no idea who she was so I googled her, and when I figured it out, gotta tell you I was creeped out a bit. 

I've even been at bars and the bartenders have asked me I am Sasha Grey and tried to give me free drinks. I don't think so! I am working on building a professional reputation in this town and don't need people mistaking me for an adult film star. :/












Even my boyfriend's sister told me I looked identical to her the first time we met. There is a resemblance but I don't think we are twins. She is much prettier, in my opinion.


----------



## FallingSlowly

Quite a few people, including my SO, have told me I look like a younger Sean Young (roughly the time she did Dune and Blade Runner). I personally don't see it, but other people are probably a better judge of that. 

Wouldn't wear my hair Blade Runner style though


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> I don't think I look like anyone famous. Perhaps this is good, because I may one day be famous myself.


for a second, i thought the drawing in your siggy was supposed to be your look-a-like. i still can't stop laughing.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> for a second, i thought the drawing in your siggy was supposed to be your look-a-like. i still can't stop laughing.


Hahaha that's funny.

Oh, btw everyone.
This is closer to what I look like 99% of the time that is not 4:00AM.
Well, assuming I've had a shave, of course.

I never let the stalkerstache stay very long.









I guess I'll be my own famous look alike.


----------



## Maegamikko

Not any celebrities, but I do get told that I look like:
-the :3 emoticon
-a porcelain doll
-Boxxy


----------



## Deviruki

Some girls thought I was Andy Six. ._.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Hahaha that's funny.
> 
> Oh, btw everyone.
> This is closer to what I look like 99% of the time that is not 4:00AM.
> Well, assuming I've had a shave, of course.
> 
> I never let the stalkerstache stay very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be my own famous look alike.


Posts: 1,894
ooooooh, someone's cyber famous!

P.S. the drawing in your siggy reminds me of sai from naruto


but to answer the topic question, i've been told i look like sofia black d'elia and natalie portman a few times.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> Posts: 1,894
> *ooooooh, someone's cyber famous!*
> 
> P.S. the drawing in your siggy reminds me of sai from naruto
> 
> 
> but to answer the topic question, i've been told i look like sofia black d'elia and natalie portman a few times.


It gets even better than that!
I have a video that has more than *500 *views. lol
Sadly, I've performed for crowds larger than that.. (sad because the video only has that amount)
As for the drawing. It's entirely possible that there was some influence. 
I trained myself on drawing in that style by doing portraits of Naruto characters.
I probably did about 20-30 portraits between 13-14. Right after I turned 15 I did a couple originals, like the one in my sig, and then I stopped. 4 years later, I sometimes consider picking up the pencil again, but not until I move out.

As for that last bit.
Pics or gtfo!
Just kidding..Ish.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> It gets even better than that!
> I have a video that has more than *500 *views. lol
> Sadly, I've performed for crowds larger than that.. (sad because the video only has that amount)
> As for the drawing. It's entirely possible that there was some influence.
> I trained myself on drawing in that style by doing portraits of Naruto characters.
> I probably did about 20-30 portraits between 13-14. Right after I turned 15 I did a couple originals, like the one in my sig, and then I stopped. 4 years later, I sometimes consider picking up the pencil again, but not until I move out.
> 
> As for that last bit.
> Pics or gtfo!
> Just kidding..Ish.


are you referring to a musical performance, or an acting performance, or both? i'm assuming musical since your avatar is a picture of you holding a guitar.
(side note: your profile picture screams "i hate my life")

i started out drawing by sketching manga/anime characters, too. i went through a phase where i was aspiring to become a mangaka. i started a manga and worked on it daily for a week, only to forget about it completely shortly after. i recently found remnants of my old work and it took me a solid half hour to remember what it was i was holding in my hands. oops?

errr there's two somewhere on this page:
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...person-above-you-based-their-picture-135.html


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> are you referring to a musical performance, or an acting performance, or both? i'm assuming musical since your avatar is a picture of you holding a guitar.
> (side note: your profile picture screams "i hate my life")
> 
> i started out drawing by sketching manga/anime characters, too. i went through a phase where i was aspiring to become a mangaka. i started a manga and worked on it daily for a week, only to forget about it completely shortly after. i recently found remnants of my old work and it took me a solid half hour to remember what it was i was holding in my hands. oops?
> 
> errr there's two somewhere on this page:
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...person-above-you-based-their-picture-135.html



Close, atmospheric dubstep.
I compose. 
That's crazy about my photo, I would never have thought about that.. It makes me think of an online concert I did on a Tinychat, back in December or November.
(I do perform both musically and theatrically, though.. Well, not so much theatre as in stage, anymore, I am going to be in some Indie films in the future, and if I really want to pursue that, I might try to get into a talent agency.)

Btw, especially with the first photo, I kind of thought of Dr. Susan Calvin off of I, Robot, mixed with some other female celebrity that I can't place, with River Tam's wet hair thing going on.
Haha


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Close, atmospheric dubstep.
> I compose.
> That's crazy about my photo, I would never have thought about that.. It makes me think of an online concert I did on a Tinychat, back in December or November.
> (I do perform both musically and theatrically, though.. Well, not so much theatre as in stage, anymore, I am going to be in some Indie films in the future, and if I really want to pursue that, I might try to get into a talent agency.)
> 
> Btw, especially with the first photo, I kind of thought of Dr. Susan Calvin off of I, Robot, mixed with some other female celebrity that I can't place, with River Tam's wet hair thing going on.
> Haha


what constitutes as atmospheric dubstep? 

LOL three different women. new record.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> what constitutes as atmospheric dubstep?
> 
> LOL three different women. new record.


Technically two women and the wet hair style of another.

Atmospheric dubstep. It's basically dubstep, that is atmospheric.
Gehehe
Okay, basically it's a bit more relaxed, not so much in your face, but not SO relaxed as "Chillstep".
Here's one I just finished like, yesterday.


----------



## Xenograft

BlackDog said:


> I used to work in a coffee shop and all the young men who came in used to call me Sasha. I thought they were mistaking me for someone else.. turns out they all thought I looked like Sasha Grey. I had no idea who she was so I googled her, and when I figured it out, gotta tell you I was creeped out a bit.
> 
> I've even been at bars and the bartenders have asked me I am Sasha Grey and tried to give me free drinks. I don't think so! I am working on building a professional reputation in this town and don't need people mistaking me for an adult film star. :/
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my boyfriend's sister told me I looked identical to her the first time we met. There is a resemblance but I don't think we are twins. She is much prettier, in my opinion.


Wait, is that you?

Cos' that is DEFINITELY Sasha Grey.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Technically two women and the wet hair style of another.
> 
> Atmospheric dubstep. It's basically dubstep, that is atmospheric.
> Gehehe
> Okay, basically it's a bit more relaxed, not so much in your face, but not SO relaxed as "Chillstep".
> Here's one I just finished like, yesterday.


hey, that doesn't make it any less of an accomplishment on my part. i'm a hybrid of a wide array of beautiful women.

oh, golly! dubstep, that is atmospheric? *facepalm* i should've known!
i kid, i kid, but that's... not a bad sound, actually. very surreal and soothing.

have you ever heard this? i don't know what genre of music it is, but i really dig it. listen to it daily.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> hey, that doesn't make it any less of an accomplishment on my part. i'm a hybrid of a wide array of beautiful women.
> 
> oh, golly! dubstep, that is atmospheric? *facepalm* i should've known!
> i kid, i kid, but that's... not a bad sound, actually. very surreal and soothing.
> 
> have you ever heard this? i don't know what genre of music it is, but i really dig it. listen to it daily.


Thanks 
I liked a few dubstep songs here and there, but found the majority to be kind of iffy, so I thought one day "I've been a musician for 11 years, I think I could apply my own influences and make an interesting take on dubstep".
July marked my one year anniversary as a dubstep producer.

As for that song you posted.
I don't know.. Maybe liquid drum and bass?


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Thanks
> I liked a few dubstep songs here and there, but found the majority to be kind of iffy, so I thought one day "I've been a musician for 11 years, I think I could apply my own influences and make an interesting take on dubstep".
> July marked my one year anniversary as a dubstep producer.
> 
> As for that song you posted.
> I don't know.. Maybe liquid drum and bass?


happy dubstep-versary. what kind of music do you generally listen to?


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> happy dubstep-versary. what kind of music do you generally listen to?


Indie, some metal, dubstep, alternative rock, a little bit of everything, except country, and most rap... Oh yeah, and CCM (contemporary Christian music. I couldn't stand the musical atrocity even when I was a Christian.. "Oh, but the lyrics are so good, they totally say the word God, Jesus, consume me, your presence, I love you God, saviour, king, and 97 other things every one 'Christian' song says! That really MINISTERS to me")

Okay, very slight exaggeration, but I have totally heard that line before. 
Anyway, after my album comes out, I think I'll take a small break, and dabble in some indie or metal, or maybe both (separate projects).
That, plus I am going to be doing some Youtube projects.. Should be fun.
Basically, this is what I do instead of going to college like other young adults. lol
I just hope it works. I really don't want to go to college.


----------



## BlackDog

Lazy Bear said:


> Wait, is that you?
> 
> Cos' that is DEFINITELY Sasha Grey.



Hahaha, no that's not me. Nor was I pretending. 

I just stuck it up there in case nobody knew who she was. I didn't... 

I don't post photos of myself on the internet, except for business related purposes. I like to keep my anonymity here. 

And that is one of the pictures I thought I could actually see the resemblance. The hair and everything.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Indie, some metal, dubstep, alternative rock, a little bit of everything, except country, and most rap... Oh yeah, and CCM (contemporary Christian music. I couldn't stand the musical atrocity even when I was a Christian.. "Oh, but the lyrics are so good, they totally say the word God, Jesus, consume me, your presence, I love you God, saviour, king, and 97 other things every one 'Christian' song says! That really MINISTERS to me")
> 
> Okay, very slight exaggeration, but I have totally heard that line before.
> Anyway, after my album comes out, I think I'll take a small break, and dabble in some indie or metal, or maybe both (separate projects).
> That, plus I am going to be doing some Youtube projects.. Should be fun.
> Basically, this is what I do instead of going to college like other young adults. lol
> I just hope it works. I really don't want to go to college.


ah, our taste in music differs greatly. what little bit of rap do you like then?

well, it's a good route to take. college doesn't sound very appealing to me either.




BlackDog said:


> Hahaha, no that's not me. Nor was I pretending.
> 
> I just stuck it up there in case nobody knew who she was. I didn't...
> 
> I don't post photos of myself on the internet, except for business related purposes. I like to keep my anonymity here.
> 
> And that is one of the pictures I thought I could actually see the resemblance. The hair and everything.


seeing as how i think sasha grey is a beautiful woman, you probably are as well.
atta girl! haha


----------



## BlackDog

Modal Soul said:


> seeing as how i think sasha grey is a beautiful woman, you probably are as well.
> atta girl! haha


Well, thank you! Like, I said, we're not twins, but there is a resemblance. Unfortunately it stops at the face, we have very different body types. I'm not overweight really, but I've definitely got her beat in the hips department!


----------



## Modal Soul

BlackDog said:


> Well, thank you! Like, I said, we're not twins, but there is a resemblance. Unfortunately it stops at the face, we have very different body types. I'm not overweight really, but I've definitely got her beat in the hips department!


no problem! i call 'em as i see 'em
haha, nothing wrong with a girl with hips, especially one who isn't afraid to flaunt her figure.
you're an INTJ, even better.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> ah, our taste in music differs greatly. what little bit of rap do you like then?
> 
> well, it's a good route to take. college doesn't sound very appealing to me either.
> 
> 
> 
> seeing as how i think sasha grey is a beautiful woman, you probably are as well.
> atta girl! haha


Well, I don't actually look for rap, but I don't mind it if it's on.. Some people I tend to appreciate way less, though.
I am not a fan of Rick Ross, Lil Wayne, Nicki Minaj (if she even counts as a human- I mean.. Rapper), 2Chainz, Waka Flocka Flame or whatever that No Hands nonsense was..

I've heard a few BoB songs that were decent, a few Devlin (Kind of like Eminem, except slightly more pleasant, and English), some Drake, and other random rappers.. Really, it could be said that I don't care for any of these, since I don't keep up with them, and only really care for maybe a song or two each.. I tend to only say I like an artist, if I like a fair bit of what they've put out.
In general though, until I see a pattern of me liking their music, I just their music on an individual song basis. If that makes sense.

Oh, btw.. I had to look up Sasha Grey, because I didn't know who she is. lol


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Well, I don't actually look for rap, but I don't mind it if it's on.. Some people I tend to appreciate way less, though.
> I am not a fan of Rick Ross, Lil Wayne, Nicki Minaj (if she even counts as a human- I mean.. Rapper), 2Chainz, Waka Flocka Flame or whatever that No Hands nonsense was..
> 
> I've heard a few BoB songs that were decent, a few Devlin (Kind of like Eminem, except slightly more pleasant, and English), some Drake, and other random rappers.. Really, it could be said that I don't care for any of these, since I don't keep up with them, and only really care for maybe a song or two each.. I tend to only say I like an artist, if I like a fair bit of what they've put out.
> In general though, until I see a pattern of me liking their music, I just their music on an individual song basis. If that makes sense.
> 
> Oh, btw.. I had to look up Sasha Grey, because I didn't know who she is. lol


me and you both, pal. i can't stand them or their music. you should check out atmosphere, though. that's the good stuff, mmm.

that does make sense because i feel the same way, haha.

that's somewhat surprising. i sort of assumed every straight hotblooded male out there knew who sasha grey was or, at the least, knew of her.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> me and you both, pal. i can't stand them or their music. you should check out atmosphere, though. that's the good stuff, mmm.
> 
> that does make sense because i feel the same way, haha.
> 
> that's somewhat surprising. i sort of assumed every straight hotblooded male out there knew who sasha grey was or, at the least, knew of her.


Hmm alright, will do.

As for the last line.. Heh well, as a straight, hot blooded male with testosterone soaring inside the cranium, I might have seen her at some point in the past.. Assuming she was in the sort of thing that I was into, specifically. (I will not confirm or deny whether I still like any of the same things that I did in the past. haha)


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> Hmm alright, will do.
> 
> As for the last line.. Heh well, as a straight, hot blooded male with testosterone soaring inside the cranium, I might have seen her at some point in the past.. Assuming she was in the sort of thing that I was into, specifically. (I will not confirm or deny whether I still like any of the same things that I did in the past. haha)


sweet feet, man.

LOL, oh my. i'm not sure this is an answer i want to pry out of you, to be quite honest.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> *sweet feet, man.*
> 
> LOL, oh my. i'm not sure this is an answer i want to pry out of you, to be quite honest.













As for the second part, it's actually not anything uncommon at all.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> As for the second part, it's actually not anything uncommon at all.












hmmm, okay. girl-on-girl?
i know quite a few guys who refuse to watch guy-on-girl because seeing male genitalia that isn't their own, makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Modal Soul said:


> hmmm, okay. girl-on-girl?
> i know quite a few guys who refuse to watch guy-on-girl because seeing male genitalia that isn't their own, makes them uncomfortable.


A Magic:The Gathering card for a potato, a freakishly proportioned arm with a sock over it, attached to a floppy genetically modified banana that was infused with the soul and face of a duck. Interesting.


----------



## Modal Soul

Undoubtedly said:


> A Magic:The Gathering card for a potato, a freakishly proportioned arm with a sock over it, attached to a floppy genetically modified banana that was infused with the soul and face of a duck. Interesting.


nicely put.


----------



## jonkay1

I once got Freddie Mercury but I don't see it. Anyone else have any ideas?? Nobody really ever gives me comparisons.


----------



## imaginaryrobot

jonkay1 said:


> I once got Freddie Mercury but I don't see it. Anyone else have any ideas?? Nobody really ever gives me comparisons.


You remind me just a bit of the actor Nicholas Hoult. I watched the first few episodes of Skins a while back and he's the first person I thought of.


----------



## Devrim

Well I finally got my exact look alike,
Both people Irl and ere thought I looked like the person:


----------



## July31

If you tell me long stories before 7.30 AM I look like the famous guy on the left: 








Ok, to be honest: My hair looks this way every morning, even without long stories.


----------



## Wellsy

I tend to get Jesus a lot.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Wellsy said:


> I tend to get Jesus a lot.


Me too, back a couple years ago when I grew my beard out.

@_Galaxies_ told me I look like Kit Harrington.


----------



## heart of chambers

A couple of my friends think I look like Hope Sandoval from Mazzy Star (which is pretty awesome). I think it’s just the hair and face shape, but I wish I looked like her…


----------



## Macrosapien

myheritage's top face recognition technology suggested on numerous occasions that I like look like Jake Ggnrewgnuetbhyll (not spelling his name, the guy from Donnie Darko, Broke Back Mountain, and Nightclawler)... 80% similarity apparently. But I'm a black guy, and look nothing like him. dont trust those thingies, they are all lies.


----------



## Neuroticon

People used tell me I look like JFK/Bill Clinton when I had a rounder face/fuller cheeks. I also get Matt Damon/Leo Dicaprio/James McAvoy and Jesse Spencer.


----------



## lazydaisy

I used to get Wednesday Addams (not Christina Ricci, just Wednesday Addams), Selena Gomez, Adriana Lima, and Mila Kunis a lot.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

I've been told I look like Emma Watson, Anne Frank, Jessica Jung, Kristen Stewart, Salma Hayek, Winona Ryder, Victoria Legrand... 

* *






























































And there's a picture of me on my profile, if anyone feels like checking and looking for similarities.


----------



## pertracto

I remember the first time someone told me I looked like Tina Fey, it was back in high school and I had no idea who that was. My friend told me she was a comedian/humorist in her 40s and I didn't take it very well at the time (as a teenager, you don't particularly want to be compared to a middle aged person). Then I saw this picture : 








And I was like "holy sh** that's me in 20 years!"







That's the real me


----------



## Yamato

Runescribe said:


> This picture was sent to me by a friend. On the left Rune - on the right Neil Gaiman.
> Is it my friend's imagination?
> View attachment 17911


i dont really know if i look like a famous person or if i look like annyone , i gues i just look like myself . but i bin once called antonio banderas , but that was by a poor street bum who probly gave me that compliment so i would give him a dime . i gave him my coffee to go , as it seemd it would be better as he probly invested the dime in boos or drugs .


----------



## INFPsyche

From mouths of OTHER people.. i would never think so..

Jennifer Love Hewitt










And 

Rashida Jones..











I'm thinking nope..



















Basically i look like nobody..


----------



## The red spirit

Some members of per says I look like Harry Styles

Me










He


----------



## Hulie

The red spirit, I can see the resemblance. 

--

I remember when Juno came out and everyone at school said I looked like Ellen Page. I could sort of see it then, since we had the same hair. I've since lost all puppy fat on my face and dyed my hair, so not really anymore.

And when ANTM cycle 12 came out, they said I look like Creepy Chan (just the eyes). T_T I mean, I know my eyes are sort of round, but they're not _that_ huge.

Personally, I don't think I look like anyone.


----------



## sometimes

@The red spirit I can see it.. you look more fresh faced in that photo than he does and obviously it's just a resemblance anyway.

@Hulie I loved Allison on ANTM. and her eyes. But yeah people compare people to famous a lot and sometimes it's just one feature and often there's not much resemblance. Most people don't look that much like famous people. Everyone just looks like themselves.

I don't think I look that much like anyone?

View attachment 579514


View attachment 579522


----------



## Npowe3

Everyone says I look like Cookie from the show: Ned's Declassified.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Idk

Cisgender male scum?


----------



## soop

The red spirit said:


> Some members of per says I look like Harry Styles
> 
> 
> 
> He


You look unmistakably like someone from the Baltic states but I also see the resemblance to him as well.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think I only look like Jeff Buckley at certain angles or something. It's weird.

I don't know if \i look like anyway in all actuality though, and also I have weird lips. Who do I look like? Idk.
a little bit sort of?


















Lol, this is how I will do my hair from now on.


----------



## Acrylic

Miss Bingley said:


> I've been told by numerous people on Tinder (....I know...don't judge) that I look like the Mother from How I Met Your Mother, and I don't really agree.


You look a lot like Emily Blunt. Plus the name Lady Miss Bingley ups the british factor even more. Very prim and proper british look and name all around.
:gentleman:


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Despotic Ocelot said:


> If you crossed Nihal Arthanayake and Vin Diesel (minus the muscles of course)... would you get me?
> 
> Last one is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mjn_the_enfp What do you think Jainbear, yay or nay.


Yep I can see that lol XD


----------



## Miss Bingley

Despotic Ocelot said:


> You look a lot like Emily Blunt. Plus the name Lady Miss Bingley ups the british factor even more. Very prim and proper british look and name all around.
> :gentleman:


Lmao I wish I looked like Emily Blunt, thanks. I guess I see it around the eyes. I'm not British, but I have a very British sounding name in real life.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I'm a mixture of Pier Angeli in some pictures and Camilla Belle in some pictures. That is my personal vision. I've been told however that I look like Nicole Scherzinger (lol no) and Ramona Flowers (which I also don't see that much). My own picture is in my profile pic.


* *





Pier Angeli


















Camilla Belle


















Ramona Flowers


----------



## Felipe

Some people say I look like neo... out of the matrix:tongue:










But that's cause they're jealous


----------



## Acrylic

Miss Bingley said:


> Lmao I wish I looked like Emily Blunt, thanks. I guess I see it around the eyes. I'm not British, but I have a very British sounding name in real life.


Yes, and especially if you add an s to it. "Greetings, Lady Miss Bingsley"

Or even better... Lady Miss Binglseyshire. I do declare. Don't you look simply dazzling tonight, milady (curtsies)


----------



## Doll

When I had darker hair, people always said Krysten Ritter or Mia Kirshner. Once I got Grace Kelly and I was psyched about that.

Now that I'm blonde I don't get anyone.


* *


----------



## Siri

People say that I look like Sméagol <3


* *


----------



## Solar Angel

Dora Madison Burge, who is probably best known as Becky Sproles on Friday Night Lights, especially when she has the curly hair. Her character Becky might have been an ENFP or ESFP. I'd have to rewatch the show.


----------



## sometimes

I've been told I look like Audrey Hepburn (I think it's mainly my style/vibe not my actual looks), young Elizabeth Taylor (I think in some photos we both seem to have a particularly small chin in comparison to the rest of the face and we're both brunettes but idk about that I don't think so. She was stunning) and Ariana Grande (I think I do a tiny bit... Not sure exactly why though - both brunette, petite, big eyes, straight eyebrows. I dunno cos I don't look anything like her when she younger but since she changed her style I kinda do and a couple of people have said so but I really don't think so that much. She's way better looking anyway). I've gotten other people too but those are probably the most. Someone on here said Lily Collins which I definitely took as a massive compliment. I wish! I've gotten Monica Belluci, Olivia Munn, Nigella Lawson etc. i don't think I really look like them (I wish) we just all have dark hair.


----------



## heymoon

When I was in 1st-3rd grade people would tell me i looked like young Miley Cyrus, and it would make me so mad because I hated the show Hannah Montana. Looking back at old pictures, I wouldn't argue with anyone who compared me to her, but I'm very glad nobody's told me that again since I was like eight.

People on other sites have said I look like Kelly Kapowski, but I just laugh at that. I _wish_ I could be as hot as '90s Tiffani Thiessen. It's probably just the hair, tho, since it's kinda similar.


----------



## Rafiki

On this forum in particular, I have gotten a lot of Liam Hemsworth.


----------



## tinyheart

Especially the eyes and teeth, I think.


----------



## piano

I've been told I look like every female celebrity with dark hair and brown eyes. I rarely see the resemblance, but here's a few where I do. Like Sofia Black D'Elia. She's even got da bags. I think we may also share the same body type.



















Ok. I'm gonna look for more later because I forgot them all.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lassie.


----------



## Ultio

winterishere said:


> Especially the eyes and teeth, I think.












Stop with the self-deprecation, ya beautiful creature!!


----------



## garcdanny26

I don't know... anyone come to mind? Nobody has ever told me before.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

pobrecita said:


> I've been told I look like every female celebrity with dark hair and brown eyes. I rarely see the resemblance, but here's a few where I do. Like Sofia Black D'Elia. She's even got da bags. I think we may also share the same body type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm gonna look for more later because I forgot them all.


I get that as well I don't know why. 

I wonder sometimes if it has something to do with being quiet and has pretty much run the gamut. "Frodo" for example, was really annoying. It's like they can't see you as your own person, and they have so little respect they resort to calling you names after stupid movie characters or something.


----------



## shameless

My daughter insists I look like the mom from Meet the Robinsons if I were a cartoon
View attachment 625858


View attachment 625866
View attachment 625874


----------



## tinyheart

Ultio said:


> Stop with the self-deprecation, ya beautiful creature!!


NO!

Fine...I'm told I look like Pocahontas...










...which is a lie. From this angle, perhaps I can mimic the appearance.
But remember this film was made so that Poca adhered to Western perceptions of beauty.
And that isn't me.


----------



## Rafiki

mytinyheart said:


> Especially the eyes and teeth, I think.


u 
gonna
fuk
on
me


----------



## Rafiki

garcdanny26 said:


> I don't know... anyone come to mind? Nobody has ever told me before.
> View attachment 624474


Maybe
Arnold Vosloo if he had hair/beard!?


----------



## Rafiki

@pobrecita
oolala


----------



## garcdanny26

pancaketreehouse said:


> Maybe
> Arnold Vosloo if he had hair/beard!?


Haha I wasn't familiar with him so I looked him up and I actually see it  thanks


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I just felt like seeing by comparison ha ha ha. I guess?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh and I'm not trying to show off or anything. I don't all together care for the way I look it's just that I get told a fair amount of times that I look like him etc and I just think it's funny. I also really play the guitar, so I am not posing or anything. I think I look funny in teh photo, I cringe when I look at it. It is like impossible for me to gain weight.


----------



## psyche

Yeah, I look quite a bit like Rose Leslie. Differences that I can think of are my lips are fuller and chin less angular and my hair is wavy (hers is straight). Otherwise, though, yeah quite a doppelganger heh.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I've been told that I look a tad like Oscar Isaac by a few.


----------



## Rafiki

@Despotic Nepotist
Funny, I just scored him on an online look-alike evaluation, although I'm not sure I agree with my looking like him.

_
I have gotten Hugh Jackman and Liam Hemsworth most recently.


----------



## Happy29

Everyone perky that's ever lived...Mary Tyler Moore (RIP), Sally Field, a dark haired Meg Ryan, and in the 90's, Courtney Cox.


----------



## Happy29

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Despotic Nepotist
> Funny, I just scored him on an online look-alike evaluation, although I'm not sure I agree with my looking like him.
> 
> _
> I have gotten Hugh Jackman and Liam Hemsworth most recently.


Oh my.


----------



## Rafiki

@Happy29
Yes, darling?


----------



## piano

wouldn't the best way to find our look-a-likes be to reverse google image search our selfies?


----------



## Eset

Has anyone ever told you look like Beyonce?


----------



## ethylene

A Turkish actress. Or at least, when she was younger.


----------

